# Special Membership number now taken



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are fast approaching Premium Membership number 2000 so if you fancy a memorable number now is the time to get yourself a nice round number. All those MkII owners out there why not have the membership number to match your engine. Please remember though this is for the Premium Membership including 5 copies of absoluTTe , if you fancy a web membership due to the recent launch you are sure to get a low number but the way they are selling it won't be for long.
Get your TTOC membership HERE


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Am i out of membership as i have not had the lastest copy of absolutte yet?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No but Nick's only arrived yesterday , I think the post is slightly slow at present.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Am i out of membership as i have not had the lastest copy of absolutte yet?


Only got mine yeaterday.......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ian222 said:


> Am i out of membership as i have not had the lastest copy of absolutte yet?


You did remember that you hadn't really moved to Bristol and changed your address back ?


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> We are fast approaching Premium Membership number 2000 so if you fancy a memorable number now is the time to get yourself a nice round number.


Can I have it?

Just (finally) signed up after better than 3 years on The TTForum.

You can't say I don't give myself enough time think these things through 

Nice to finally be here!!

Cheers,
Stats

ps. Yellow Roadsters rule!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stats said:


> Cheers,
> Stats
> 
> ps. Yellow Roadsters rule!!


your not wrong


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All.

I have just joined tonight, i wonder what number i will be??. :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Next premium member is the winner of the 2000th full membership


----------



## Hibee1 (Jan 9, 2009)

just found out i'm member 1999, yin off.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Starxo took the lucky number this morning :wink:


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

woohoo 
think i might also be one of the youngest members of the ttoc too


----------



## Hibee1 (Jan 9, 2009)

how do i sort my avatar, sorted out my signature


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

this may help you 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------

